# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  AKVIS Magnifier v.3.0: уменьшение и увеличение фотографий без потери качества

## Сyberwriter

Для изменения размера изображений большинство графических программ используют самые простые алгоритмы интерполяции. Этого вполне достаточно, чтобы уменьшить фотографию, так как в полученном уменьшенном изображении содержится гораздо меньше информации. Если же вы захотите увеличить фотографию, да еще во много раз, то обязательно столкнетесь с проблемой потери качества. Обычные алгоритмы не справляются с такой сложной задачей, и даже *Photoshop* здесь бессилен. 

*AKVIS Magnifier* позволяет изменить размер цифрового изображения без потери качества. Программа позволяет получить увеличенное изображение высокого качества из маленькой картинки!

Максимально возможный размер получаемого с помощью программы изображения 30 тысяч пикселов по ширине и  высоте, то есть максимально возможное изображение будет 900 миллионов пикселов. 

Изменяя размер изображения, Magnifier восстанавливает границы и детали, борется с мелкими дефектами и JPEG-артефактами. Программу можно использовать и для уменьшения фотографий, что особенно полезно для тех, у кого нет графических редакторов. AKVIS Magnifier представлен в виде плагина для Photoshop и в виде самостоятельной программы. 

В новой версии представлены расширенные возможности и улучшена совместимость.

Изменился внешний вид программы, а также иконка приложения. Добавлены единицы измерения для определения нового размера изображения. В дополнение к процентам и пикселам теперь можно устанавливать размер в сантиметрах, миллиметрах, дюймах. Появилась возможность выбора разрешения изображения при изменении размера. В плагин добавлена поддержка 64 бит, т.е. плагин теперь совместим с Adobe Photoshop CS4 64 bit.

Новый язык интерфейса - португальский. Теперь программа поддерживает 8 языков, включая русский.

Зарегистрированные пользователи программы могут перейти на новую версию бесплатно! 


AKVIS Magnifier в Allsoft.ru
Источник: Allsoft.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Программка явно не для простых пользователей (судя по цене).

----------

